# Your Numbers



## JohnT (Sep 11, 2015)

Folks, 

As crush season is upon us, Why not share your vital numbers... 

1. Varietal
2. Location Grown
3. Bucket or Whole Fruit
4. BRIX 
5. PH 
6. TA

I think it would be interesting to see what people are finding this year. 
I will update this with my numbers once my crush is over.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 11, 2015)

When is your crush, John?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> When is your crush, John?



LOL, I'm not touching that one!


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 12, 2015)

1. Varietal - Dornfelder (German red)
2. Location Grown - York County, PA
3. Whole Fruit - 98 lbs (picked this morning)
4. BRIX - 19.5
5. PH - 3.60
6. TA - 10 g/L (1.0% TA)

Think I need some new "normal" solution, will try and get Monday.

Edit: Friday, Monday, close enough. pH was 3.67 and TA 8.2 g/L (0.82% TA)


----------



## vinobrotha (Sep 13, 2015)

1. Zinfandel 

2. Russian River Valley AVA Sonoma County

3. Whole fruit 330 lbs

4. Brix- 27

5. PH 3.4

6. TA .9


----------



## vinobrotha (Sep 13, 2015)

1. Pinot Noir
2. Sonoma Coast AVA, Sonoma County
3. Whole Fruit 340 lbs
4. 24 Brix 
5. PH 3.3
6 . TA .9


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 19, 2015)

I harvested 100LB of Marechal Foch from my small backyard vineyard on 
Sept 16, 2015

The Vineyard is located in Parksville, Vancouver Island, BC (49th Parallel)

My Numbers were:
-23.5 brix
-0.9 % TA
-3.27 PH

Ferment is raging along, inoculated with Lalvin 71b-1122 yeast


----------



## geek (Sep 19, 2015)

Petite Syrah brix 29.5


----------



## vinobrotha (Sep 19, 2015)

1. Viognier 
2. Sonoma Valley AVA 
3. Whole fruit
4. 30 brix
5. Ph 3.4
6. TA .9


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 19, 2015)

vinobrotha said:


> 1. Viognier
> 2. Sonoma Valley AVA
> 3. Whole fruit
> 4. 30 brix
> ...



Nice and cool too.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks good. Hope you watered it back down to Planet Earth!



vinobrotha said:


> 1. Viognier
> 2. Sonoma Valley AVA
> 3. Whole fruit
> 4. 30 brix
> ...


----------



## vinobrotha (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes a gallon of acidulated water got it down to 26 brix


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 20, 2015)

Thats still going to be a pretty potent white wine. If it finishes out to dry that would be 15.9% ABV! 



vinobrotha said:


> Yes a gallon of acidulated water got it down to 26 brix


----------



## vinobrotha (Sep 20, 2015)

My last years vintage was 26 brix finished with abv of 14.7% tasted good and balance. 14% 15% abv is not uncommon for Viognier. That's all you will find Paso Robles


----------



## ColemanM (Sep 20, 2015)

1. Malbec
2. Fair play AVA
3. Frozen must
4. 27 brix 1.115
5. Ph 3.7
6. TA .52
2 50lb buckets 
Do I need to water this back and raise the acid?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 20, 2015)

I would drop it to ~24 Brix and definitely add tartaric to get it into the 0.6-0.7 range, try and get pH down in the 3.55-3.65 range.



ColemanM said:


> 1. Malbec
> 2. Fair play AVA
> 3. Frozen must
> 4. 27 brix 1.115
> ...


----------



## eightysixCJ (Sep 20, 2015)

1. Varietal - Sangiovese
2. Location Grown - Santa Clara CA
3. Whole Fruit
4. BRIX - 23
5. PH - 3.76
6. TA - .9%

1. Varietal - Barbera
2. Location Grown - (Pia) Madera CA
3. Whole Fruit
4. BRIX - 25.2
5. PH - 3.82
6. TA - .9%

Tom


----------



## GreginND (Sep 20, 2015)

We're behind most of you - I'm getting 6 tons of grapes on Oct 3rd. Frontenac, Frontenac Gris, La Crescent, St. Pepin, and King of the North.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 24, 2015)

I do not have my exact numbers in front of me, but the trend I am seeing in the varietals I got was very high sugar and very low acid. 

an example was the petit sirah. It had 27 brix and a .425 TA. I had to do rather strong adjustments just to get close to being reasonable. 

I will post the specific numbers once I have my log book with me.


----------



## geek (Sep 24, 2015)

@JohnT do you ever perform any other adjustments PRIOR to start MLF if the numbers are still off?


----------



## jsiddall (Sep 24, 2015)

1. Varietal - Cabernet Sauvignon
2. Location Grown - Lodi
3. Whole Fruit
4. BRIX - 24
5. PH - 4.00
6. TA - .45%

I am surprised the SG wasn't higher than it was given how hot I hear things are in California. I assumed Lodi might be off the charts.

I added some acid to bring it up to 6 g/l but I want to keep this a bit low to blend with an earlier frozen bucket that got a bit high at 8.4 g/l


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2015)

That has all the markings of overripe fruit (hung too long on the vine), pH goes up, TA goes down as the acids start to fall apart and breakdown.


----------



## jsiddall (Sep 24, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> That has all the markings of overripe fruit (hung too long on the vine), pH goes up, TA goes down as the acids start to fall apart and breakdown.



Yes, agreed about the pH and acid but given that I expected the sugar would be higher.

The good news is the clusters looked nice. Small berries, no raisins, no mold.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2015)

Sugars can go up or down based on moisture content. If the grapes were watered just before hand then Brix goes down. If water is with held before harvest you can drive Brix up.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2015)

I have had fruit like that before and they turned out OK, You usually can't get the pH in the sweet spot but you can usually find a happy middle ground for both pH and TA.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 24, 2015)

I have the exact opposite problem - the acids are way too high. I don't have TA numbers but the brix and pH was measured on the grapes I'm getting after being sampled on Monday.

Grape Brix pH
----------------------------------------------
Frontenac 23.0 2.77
King of the North 24.9 2.73
Frontenac Gris 22.4 2.83
Prairie Star 19.0 2.96
La Crescent 21.8 2.88

These will be picked starting on Friday, Oct 2. I'm hoping the pH gets above 3.00.


----------



## pgentile (Sep 25, 2015)

1. Sangiovese
2. Somewhere in California
3. Whole Fruit
4. BRIX - 26
5. PH -3.44
6. TA - .65

Temp 60

First time with all grapes. Would any of you change these numbers?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 25, 2015)

pgentile said:


> Would any of you change these numbers?



No, I'd double check 'em. 

Where it is, I'd leave it alone and say a little prayer of thanks to the wine gods.


----------



## pgentile (Sep 25, 2015)

Right!? I'm going to double check the numbers in the am before I pitch yeast.


----------



## vinobrotha (Sep 26, 2015)

Praise Dionysus


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2015)

I would add a little water, no tartaric to lower your brix down to ~24. And then recheck pH and TA. Might bring the pH up might not either way 26 brix is to high ABV IMHO. Fruit looks good!


----------



## pgentile (Sep 26, 2015)

Paid homage to Dionysus this morning.

Took new readings as well.

BRIX - 25.9
PH -3.53
TA - .65

Temp 72

ibglowin do you still recommend watering down a bit? Just straight water and then adjust PH and/or TA if necessary?

Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Lanza fruit for me this year.

Cabernet Sauvignon: Brix 24.8, TA .65
Syrah: Brix 25, TA .55
Petit Sirah: Brix 25, TA~.52

I tweaked the acid on the Syrah and PS, left the Cab alone.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2015)

Thats a little high (Brix) IMHO. That would produce a wine at 15.8% ABV which would be hot.

I would knock it down with some plain water and recheck the TA and pH. Those chemistry numbers are very good so a slight tartaric acid addition may also be necessary.



pgentile said:


> Paid homage to Dionysus this morning.
> 
> Took new readings as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2015)

1. Varietal - Chardonel
2. Location - Spring Grove, PA, York County
3. Whole Fruit (90 lbs) crushed and pressed this morning (5.75 gallons)
4. BRIX -24
5. PH - 3.21
6. TA - 8.7 g/L


----------

